# Other Hobbies



## thetraveler (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone else here have any hobbies completely unrelated to writing, that actually take a bit of dedication to have as a hobby? For me, it would be lifting... I got into weightlifting and powerlifting last summer.

Anyone else have any big hobbies completely unrelated to writing, or am I alone here...?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 31, 2012)

Well PS3 gaming, occasional model painting, equally infrequent artwork, learning the harmonica and keyboard, long walks, that kind of thing.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 31, 2012)

Does sleeping count?  

When classes end this term I fully plan on getting back into dancing. (Clogging and Irish Step) 
Although I may not take it to the level that I was at a few years ago with the constant travel to and from competitions and what have you but, I do miss just lacing up and cutting a rug.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not sure anything I do as a serious hobby is unrelated to writing... 

Though if any are, martial arts is it. However, my experience training in various very much impacts my writing now.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Mar 31, 2012)

I design swords.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Mar 31, 2012)

I make quilts. Baby quilts, wedding quilts, just for fun quilts. I also make costumes for friends to wear to Ren Fest every fall. Plus lots of my son's clothes. So let's just say I sew. 

Does nursing school count as a hobby? It should cause it takes a lot of time and energy. lol


----------



## thetraveler (Mar 31, 2012)

Telcontar said:


> I'm not sure anything I do as a serious hobby is unrelated to writing...
> 
> Though if any are, martial arts is it. However, my experience training in various very much impacts my writing now.


I love martial arts. It's a shame I don't have a home dojo anymore... What style do you do? I did MMA and TKD for 5 years.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been studying taekwondo for twenty years, and jujutsu and arnis for eighteen or so. I've studied a great many other styles to varying levels. Nowadays my personal style has turned into a mashup of those first three.


----------



## thetraveler (Apr 1, 2012)

Telcontar said:


> I've been studying taekwondo for twenty years, and jujutsu and arnis for eighteen or so. I've studied a great many other styles to varying levels. Nowadays my personal style has turned into a mashup of those first three.


Damn, son. That's awesome. I've studied others myself... You ever had any experience with Krav Maga?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 1, 2012)

Costuming.... and yes, it takes a lot of dedication.  I do many hours of research, write research papers, select fabrics and trims and thread.  Then I draft all my own patterns and fit things together, many times by hand..... I do leather-working, hat-making, even unusual things like fan-making if I need a matching accessory because it's near impossible to find quality costumes and accessories out there.  I even hand-sewed a whole gown one time (My 1575 Venetian White gown) and even with all my experience it took 80 hours!
 I've been doing this over 15 years, though, and have acknowledged it as my personal obsession.  I love clothing.

CHECK OUT some of my work in my album!!!

Oh, I also draw, paint, do illuminated manuscripts, fence, shoot archery, am drum sergeant of a pipes and drums band, sing, and garden.


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 1, 2012)

anihow said:


> do illuminated manuscripts



Neat! What, uh, sort of manuscripts do you illuminate?

@thetraveler: Yep, Krav Maga is one of the other styles I've studied. Had a visiting master come to the studio and do a few classes. Ex Isreali army guy, real intense dude. My takeaway is that it teaches an incredibly practical approach to self-defense, but as far as actual mechanics and technique, I didn't learn much (this was only three years ago).


----------



## Amanita (Apr 2, 2012)

My second important hobby is horse riding. I've been doing it for over ten years now but I'm still not very good, once or twice per week just isn't enough. I don't have a horse of my own either, that would probably help matter to. But that will only be possible when I have a steady source of income, so probably never. 
I'm quite dedicated to it too, though. It's something completely different from the usual stuff I'm doing and interested in and I believe, that's a good thing.


----------



## Xanados (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm an avid typer. When I'm not writing I load up typing test websites. 102WPM average at the moment. I'm not sure if that's a hobby, though. Everything else is just my interests, such as researching history and mythology. These all aid my writing.


----------

